# i bought my foster daughter some bedroom stuff



## noshowjo

today i bought el some fifi bedding and curtains ect , iv stuck them in her room even tho i know she is going in a few months . 
she loves them and i thought when she leaves she can take them with her and feel at home when she in bed , 
also my memory book is going well . i have stuck cinema tickets in . 
photos . school reports . certivicates , her dance medals . i am gonna get a book that all the family can right a message in too . 

but been thinking of what we shall do when she going , i dont want her to see us crying an dupset , i want her to feel its a new chapter and its gonna be fun , 
so what do u think , i have a party a farwell party , invite all friends family . but obviosly invite her new mum and dad along and introduce them to all my family , she will see this see us all celebrating her what will be her new life . and maybe will feel happier when it comes to the day she has to go . 
I HOPE I LIKE THE FAMILY . ooooh wat if i dont . nothing i can do so i best not start thinking like that ! x


----------



## moomin_troll

id love to be a foster mum, ur doing something so great.

its lovely that she can take those things with her, i hope her new family let her use them. a party sounds like a great idea and i hope u get on with the new foster parents :)


----------



## caggimedicine

What a lovely idea to have a party. I think that's a great way to deal with them leaving because it would be more of a celebration of them being with you rather than an upsetting negative thing, and with them seeing their new mum/dad being there too, it kinda links everyone together so it won't be as daunting.

The memory book, bedding/curtains etc - all amazing things to do for them too.

Sounds like you're a fab foster mum and one i'm sure the girls will be sad to leave.


----------



## Care76

That is a great idea! I find the memory books hard to do. I can't do them without crying all over the pictures and things. They do need them though. 

So has she been in contact with her siblings fairly regularly? I guess that could make things easier, them all being together. How many does she have?


----------



## noshowjo

Care76 said:


> That is a great idea! I find the memory books hard to do. I can't do them without crying all over the pictures and things. They do need them though.
> 
> So has she been in contact with her siblings fairly regularly? I guess that could make things easier, them all being together. How many does she have?

yes she having contact with the siblings twice a week for 2 hours a time , she loves them and spending time with the , xx
and yes so so hard this memory book i keep :cry: too


----------

